# Probleme mit Amilo M3438G



## Gulasch92 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren ein Amilo M3438G von Fujitsu Siemens zugelegt. Nach Ablauf der Garantie hat die Grafikkarte (Nvidia GeForce 6800 Go) dann 2 mal den Geist aufgegeben. Also habe ich sie neu bestellt und ausgetauscht (gleiches Modell). Lief auf alles wunderbar bis ich dann das Notebook formatiert habe. Nachdem ich alle Treiber neu installiert habe, startete das Notebook zwar noch, aber nach dem WindowsXp-Ladebildschirm wurde das Bild auf einmal nur noch weiß. Abundzu kamen auch noch bunte Streifen dazu. Wenn ich jedoch die Grafikkartentreiber weglasse, läuft das Notebook ohne Probleme bis auf die üblichen Probleme die man hat, wenn man keinen Treiber installiert hat. Bei Fujitsu Siemens konnte man mir auch nciht weiterhelfen deswegen wende ich mich jetztan euch.

PS: Ich habe mal gelesen das Notebooks nur mit den von Anfang an eingebauten Komponenten funktionieren, man also sachen wie Grafikkarten nicht austauschen darf. Ist das richtig oder alles nur Quatsch?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2009)

die grafikkarten haben idR ein ganz speziell angepaßtes BIOS - vlt hat es damit was zu tun... es kann aber auch ein defekt sein. vlt. war sowieso an der schnittstelle schon ein prob und gar nicht unbedingt an der karte.

vlt. musst du auch nur mal nen anderen treiber probieren?


----------



## Gulasch92 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab schon alle Treiber ausprobiert, die für die Karte rausgegeben wurden, aber es hat leider nichts genützt.
Aber wenn es ein Problem an der Schnittstelle ist, warum hat dann vor der Formatierung alles reibungslos geklappt?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2009)

vlt. gibt es erst fehler, wenn die karte wirklich "komplett" eingebunden werden soll, aber beim sandard-VGA-modus geht es noch? 

wie teuer war das NBook denn, bzw. was würde so eines jetzt kosten? vlt. wär es sogar lohnswerter, das zu verkaufen und ein neues zu holen - bastler zahlen gern mal 150€ für ein NBook, das leistungsmäßig neu für 350€ zu haben wäre... ^^


----------



## Gulasch92 (3. Juni 2009)

Ja standard läuft noch, nur halt ohne Treiber und das ist nicht wirklich das Wahre.
Hat mal 1700€ gekostet, aber ich glaub jetzt sit es keine 400€ mehr wert.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2009)

naja, ich vermute, es hat nur nen singlecore. aber von der grafikkarte her mit dann nem dualcore, dann wär ein gleichstarkes schon eher bei 500-550€.


----------

